# Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs von 20 - >35 cm​*
Wissenschaftler haben schöne Statistiken, können nett hochrechnen mit vielen Variablen etc., die dann dazu führen, dass die meinen, nur weil SIE KEINEN Dorschnachwuchs finden, wär auch real keiner da, wie für den 15er Jahrgang geschehen (jetzt um 30/35 cm), wegen dem das Baglimit kam.

Dann gibt noch, so nenne ich das , "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln"; die Praktiker, die täglich draussen sind. Keinen Doktortitel vielleicht, sehen aber täglich was sich verändert und was passiert vor Ort. 

Schön, dass es heutzutage auch Unterwasserkameras gibt, die solche Aussagen dann noch bestätigen können.

Wir hören immer wieder von großen Schwärmen von Kleindorschen, einmal um die 15 - 20 cm (2016er Jahrgang) und ebenso von 25 - 35 cm (2015er Jahrgang (die, die es nicht geben sollte)).

Von der Küste Rügens bis in den Kleinen Belt wird das immer wieder gemeldet.

Wenn dann jemand wie Matze Korth von Mommark Charterboot das nicht nur erzählt, sondern auch passendes Unterwasser-Filmmaterial dazu liefert, ist es umso besser.

An Gummifschlänge ist die Dorschlänge gut vergleichbar, was da unten im kleinen Belt in 13 m Wassertiefe abgeht und welche Mengen an Kleindorsch da unterwegs sein müssen, das zeigt euch Matzes Video.

Und wir bedanken uns für den Hinweis und bei Matze und wollen euch das Video nicht vorenthalten.

Zum Video





Matze schreibt auf seiner FB-Seite dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/mats.korth


> _05.07.2017 | Das es in der Westlichen Ostsee wieder sehr viele Kleindorsche gibt ist mittlerweile kein Geheimnis mehr. Viele von unseren Kunden sehen aktuell auch viele dieser Schwärme auf dem Echolot. Aber wie sieht sowas denn wirklich Unterwasser aus? Schaut euch das kurze Video an, dort seht ihr mal richtig viele Dorsche um 20-35cm, die sich alle irgendwie für den 10cm Gummifisch interessieren. Wahnsinn was da rumschwimmt oder?
> Diese Aufnahmen habe ich heute gemacht, direkt vor dem Ferienhausgebiet Mommark in ca. 13m Wassertiefe. Also für Nachwuchs ist gesorgt..._






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Könnte daran liegen, dass Thünen mit analoger Technik arbeitet - Fangnetze und so ein Steinzeitkram auf dem 85 Mio Euro Dampfer. Matze hingegen mit der Waterwolf für 149.- Euro- da kann man die Fsiche auch mal sehen, die am Netz vorbeischwimmen und die Daten sind für jedemann nachvollziehbar - nicht nur im Sinne der Auftraggeber!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Die EU-Minister für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei treffen sich am 18. und 19. Juli in Brüssel zum ersten Mal unter estnischer Ratspräsidentschaft. Die umfangreiche Tagesordnung enthält folgende Punkte:
Fischerei

Mitteilung der Kommission über den Stand der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik und die Konsultation zu den Fangmöglichkeiten 2018

will jemand wetten????????


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Meine Herren, das sieht ja aus wie bei meinem Nachbarn im Aquarium mit seinem Guppy's .
Wir wissen mehr über das All als über unsere eigenen Meere,
endlich mal ein eindeutiger Beweis das Wissenschaft doch lügt.....
Zu deinem Wettangebot..... bringt nix ist doch eh schon beschlossen das Angler und ihre Methoden ausgemertz werden müssen. #q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Meine Herren, das sieht ja aus wie bei meinem Nachbarn im Aquarium mit seinem Guppy's .
> Wir wissen mehr über das All als über unsere eigenen Meere,
> endlich mal ein eindeutiger Beweis das Wissenschaft doch lügt.....
> Zu deinem Wettangebot..... bringt nix ist doch eh schon beschlossen das Angler und ihre Methoden ausgemertz werden müssen. #q



Naja ich sehe das etwas anders, hast so einen Schwarm gefunden, hast natürlich viel Fisch aufm Film.....
 Fährst du 500m weiter kann es schon wieder sein das du Stundenlang nix siehst außer viel Wasser....

 Aufgrund dieser Aufnahme nun auf einen super Bestand zu schließen-ich weiß ja nicht....

 Wäre ja genauso, wenn ich im Frühjahr die Waterwolf bei uns am Bootssteg ins Wasser halte wenn die ganzen Kleinfische da sind und auch die etwas größeren Barsche so bis 30cm und sage der Tümpel ist bis unter die Decke voll mit Fisch, weil es da gerade im Uferbereich so gefilmt wurde...


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Quatsch, das sind alles Bachforellen im Ratzeburger See! 

War das nicht bekanntlich Christels Leibspeise?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

@50er jäger...ich könnte einen film machen der eine stunde geht. überall an struckturreichen stellen steht sehr viel kleinfisch. das ist nicht nur der spot, lediglich ein beispiel wie es da unten aussieht zzt


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



bastido schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja ich sehe das etwas anders, hast so einen Schwarm gefunden, hast natürlich viel Fisch aufm Film.....
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe das etwas anders, hast so einen Schwarm gefunden, hast natürlich viel Fisch aufm Film.....
> Fährst du 500m weiter kann es schon wieder sein das du Stundenlang nix siehst außer viel Wasser....
> 
> Aufgrund dieser Aufnahme nun auf einen super Bestand zu schließen-ich weiß ja nicht....
> ...




Dieses Problem hat Thünen doch auch. 
Oder meinst Du die haben die komplette Ostsee abgesucht und Dorsche gezählt?  #d


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Auslegungen erfolgen aber üblicherweise nach dem Empfängerhorizont! 
Also so, wie ein verständiger Dritte die Erklärung nach den Umständen hat verstehen können!

Wäre ja noch schön, wenn die Deutungshoheit dem Erklärenden überlassen bliebe!


----------



## Förde-Burns (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Bei uns ist die ganze Förde voll mit Dorschen zwischen 20-40cm. Man kann den Twister auswerfen und Tot auf dem Grund liegen lassen, Sie beißen trotzdem. Noch nie soviel Kleindorsch hier erlebt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Wie das wohl sein kann.....????


----------



## gründler (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Um gewisse Regeln einzuführen brauch es Gründe......

Das Baglimit stand doch schon vor Jahren aufn Tresen,man wusste nur nicht wie man es verkaufen solle.....

Und das schlimme,die meisten glauben ja auch noch "an die gute sache"...das man uns fäden an die finger näht will und möchten nur wenige wahr haben....

Wie auch immer,Ziel erreicht...... nun liegen schon wieder neue Regeln aufn Tresen.Nun schauen sie sich die nächste Zeit eure Zehen an,da ist auch noch Platz für nen paar fäden.......


----------



## banzinator (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Das habe ich ja letztens schon gesagt.
Auch bei uns ist alles voll zwischen 15-35cm.
Und ich meine wirklich MASSEN


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Wissensschaft behauptet, Anglerboard kann nicht recht haben ;-)))

Es KANN keine kleinen Dorsche der 30er Größe geben (schon gar nicht massenhaft) wie ihr das hier beschreibt.

Wissenschaft sagt NEIN!

Keine Dorsche da aus 2015.

Müssen schnell wachsende 2016er sein oder aus dem All gefallener Besatz, von dem niemand was wusste......

Dass die gleichen Wissenschaftler eine Zunahme der Laicherbiomasse (VOR Baglimit!!!) von irgendwas um 12.000 Tonnen auf über 19.000 t von 2013 - 2016 feststellten, sei nur am Rande angemerkt....

Wer immer noch glaubt, dass Angler NICHT von diesen "Wissenschaftlern" , Politikern und den Verbänden (speziell DAFV und LAV MeckPomm) mit deren abstrusen Forderungen verascht werden, der darf das ja gerne..

Ich nicht.............


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Ohne zwingend zu viel auszuplaudern, können wir auf jeden Fall behaupten, dass nach uns vorliegendem aktuellen Bericht aus der "Wissenschaft" definitiv weiterhin der Nachwuchs deutlich unter Durschschnitt liegt, insbesondere im Bereich der Kieler Bucht und der Beltsee. Unglaublich, oder? Wir warten noch auf die Antwort zu unserer offiziellen Anfrage und werden dann dazu sicherlich etwas veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

topp!! 
Immer dran bleiben!!
Entlarven!!!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müssen schnell wachsende 2016er sein ...


Und 2016 war ja so gut, weil die "Maßnahmen" so schnell Erfolg zeigten.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/gespraechsrunde-dorsch-in-wismar
Doof nur, dass die "Maßnahmen" erst 2017 zum Tragen kamen.
Vermutlich haben die Dorsche aber schon ein Jahr zuvor viel gepoppt, vor lauter Vorfreude über so viel Dorsch"schutz".


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

http://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/policies/eu-fish-stocks/tacs-and-fishing-opportunities/


----------



## basstid (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Da bin ich baff!!! 
Freut mich ja für den Charterboot-Vermieter, dass er den ERSTEN (ja, bewusst provokant formuliert) Dorschschwarm des Jahres vor Alsen gefunden hat, aber daraus die Legitimation für die Aussage zu kreieren, der Nachwuchs sei gesichert, ist hanebüchen. Ich war Ostern vor Ort und wage die These, dass die Ostsee vor Mommark dann dorschmäßig leer war. 
Ein Dorsch ist nun mal ein Schwarmfisch, deshalb ist es sehr wohl wahrscheinlich, mehr als einen aufzunehmen, wenn man diesen einen tatsächlich gefunden hat. Ich kann mich ja auch beim Porschehändler auf den Parkplatz stellen und dann mit einem Video die Aussage herleiten, die ganze Stadt sei voll mit  Nobelkarren.
Nun erwarte ich natürlich von einem privaten (und guten!) Forum nicht, dass man sich differenziert mit der Meinung und Anspruchshaltung der Sponsoren auseinander setzt, trotzdem sollte man die Realität nicht außer Acht lassen, in der wiederholt der Dorschbestand der Ostsee zusammenbricht, weil die Befischung - gewerbliche UND private - falsch geregelt ist.
Es ist erfreulich, junge Dorsche zu finden, aber einen ähnlichen Zyklus gab es vor 10 Jahren schon einmal. Die Fischereiaufsicht hat damals noch schlechter, nämlich fast gar nicht, reagiert.
Ich denke, dass momentan in beangelbaren Regionen auch deshalb so viel Jungfisch ist, weil es einfach keine Großen gibt, die diese jagen oder wenigstens verdrängen. Auch würde ich Schonzeiten und Schutzzonen befürworten, die den Dorschfang untersagen - bis spürbar wird, dass ein durchwachsener Bestand entstanden ist. 
Das mag ortsgebundenen Interessengruppen, die wirtschaftlich Abhängig von der Ostsee sind, mittelfristig stark belasten, für die Ostsee wäre es aber ein Segen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Dorsch ist laut "Wissenschaftlern" von Thünen KEIN Schwarmfisch.

Die Dorsche werden von Rügen über Fehmarn, Kieler und Lübecker Bucht bis Langeland Kleiner Belt überall in den genannten Größen von häufig massenhaft gefangen momentan.

DAS ist der "Zusammenbruch":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die gleichen Wissenschaftler *eine Zunahme der Laicherbiomasse (VOR Baglimit!!!) von irgendwas um 12.000 Tonnen auf über 19.000 t von 2013 - 2016 feststellten,* sei nur am Rande angemerkt....
> 
> Wer immer noch glaubt, dass Angler NICHT von diesen "Wissenschaftlern" , Politikern und den Verbänden (speziell DAFV und LAV MeckPomm) mit deren abstrusen Forderungen verascht werden, der darf das ja gerne..
> 
> Ich nicht.............





			
				basstid schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass momentan in beangelbaren Regionen auch deshalb so viel Jungfisch ist, weil es einfach keine Großen gibt, die diese jagen oder wenigstens verdrängen


Laicher sind die großen, die, welche ablaichen und die Jungen "produzieren", nur zum Verständnis..

Und die haben in den genannten Jahren also um ca. 60% zugenommen.

Also VOR Baglimit (erst seit 2017) und stärkerer Quotierung der Fischerei.

Das Baglimit, das zudem nur dazu diente, dass die EU-Fischerei ein Mehrfaches der von Angler  rechnerisch durchs Baglimit "gesparten" Fänge REAL rausholen durfte..


----------



## basstid (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS ist der "Zusammenbruch":
> 
> Laicher sind die großen, die, welche ablaichen und die Jungen "produzieren", nur zum Verständnis..



Verstehe ich schon -  verweise aber auch auf "www.schwanger-unter-20.de". 

Will sagen: Früh übt sich, wer mit Mindestmaß 38 cm an jeder Ecke der Ostsee jederzeit erlegt werden kann. 

Ich habe jedenfalls in 20 Jahren keinen Dorsch über 6kg gefangen und auch weniger als 5 wirklich große auf bestimmt 50 Kutterfahrten in der westl Ostsee gesehen. Anders herum habe ich vor diesem Jahr auch noch nie einen uU20cm Dorsch gefangen - bei der letzten Fahrt aber 10 Stück. Natürlich waren diese Jungfische vorher auch irgendwo, aber bestimmt nicht an den von den Kuttern angefahrenen Rinnen und Kanten, wo die 50 -60er Dorsche die Jünglinge zum Frühstück verspeisen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Hier nochmal, wo/wie uns die "Wissenschaft" erklärte, dass Dorsche keine Schwarmfische sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713


----------



## banzinator (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



basstid schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls in 20 Jahren keinen Dorsch über 6kg gefangen und auch weniger als 5 wirklich große auf bestimmt 50 Kutterfahrten in der westl Ostsee gesehen. Anders herum habe ich vor diesem Jahr auch noch nie einen uU20cm Dorsch gefangen - bei der letzten Fahrt aber 10 Stück.



Genauso das hab ich mir auch gedacht...
So ähnlich ist es bei mir auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

@basstid....und weil du einmal Ostern nix gefangen oder gefunden hast ist die Ostsee vor Als leer? Vielleicht ebenso Hanebüchen? #c
Seit meiner ersten Ausfahrt zum Saisonstart im Februar ist vor Als an allen bekannten, strukturreichen Plätzen Dorsche in dieser Größe zu finden. Mit den massigen Dorschen geht es auch deutlich besser als 2016.
Nicht nur hier, betrifft die ganze Westliche Ostsee. Alle Kunden und alle Angler mit eigenen Booten berichten das gleiche in dieser Saison.


----------



## bacalo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Vorweg, vergesst bitte nicht die 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehrer

Wider besseres Wissen wird hier eine einseitige Doktrin in Richtung Einbahnstraße getrieben, um den "vermeindlich" uninformierten Teil derjenigen, die wohl die Zusammenhänge nicht kennen (denke hier an die geneigten Leser div. Fachzeitschriften|smash in ihrer Meinung zu bestärken.

Getreu dem Motto: "An dem deutschen Wesen,.........."

Blutdruck ist seit langem richtig eingestellt, aber |krach:#q|krach:


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



basstid schrieb:


> Auch würde ich Schonzeiten und Schutzzonen befürworten, die den Dorschfang untersagen



Als Fischereimanagement-Instrumente sind Schongebiete nicht nützlich, wenn sie nicht sehr groß sind und der fischereiliche  Aufwand proportional zur geschlossenen Fläche reduziert wird. Dorsche sind  außerhalb der Laichzeit sehr mobil, wandern also durch zu  kleine Schutzgebiete schnell durch. Insgesamt erscheint die westliche Ostsee  einfach zu klein, um hier Nullnutzungszonen mit dem Ziel der Forderung  des Fischereimanagements einzurichten. Oder willst Du die ganze westliche Ostsee für 3 oder 5 Jahre sperren?


----------



## Jan1982 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Moin, Bootsfahrt in der Kieler Förde ergab bei mir heute das gleiche Bild. Wir wollten Platte fangen und nach Möglichkeit Makrele oder Hering. Ergebnis: egal wo man es probiert hat (und wie) man hatte ständig 30er Dorsche an der Angel. Andere Fischarten: Fehlanzeige!

Immerhin bestehen gute Chancen, dass wir nächstes Jahr dann mal wieder ein paar 40er Dorsche ans Band kriegen ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Immerhin bestehen gute Chancen, dass wir nächstes Jahr dann mal wieder ein paar 40er Dorsche ans Band kriegen ;-)



 Abwarten Ob die dann nicht zeitnah wieder abgefischt werden oder sonst wie verschwinden.
 Von stabilen Beständen mit normalen Altersaufbau sind wir längst weit entfernt.
 Es scheint wir eher ein wiederholtes Aufflackern der Dorschbestande als eine Erholung zu sein.

 Auch ein 40er Dorsch ist noch ein Jungfisch, solange so keine Fische schon "gut" erscheinen ist wohl etwas noch ganz böse im Argen.
 Man spricht halt auch nicht von einem gesunden Wald, wenn kaum ein Baum über 2 m ist und man nun hofft das sie bald 2,5m werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

die Dorsche kanns nicht geben laut "Wissenschaft" (Thünen)..

Wir Angler sind blöd, wenn wir die fangen, weil:
Die gibts nicht...


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die Dorsche kanns nicht geben laut "Wissenschaft" (Thünen)..
> 
> Wir Angler sind blöd, wenn wir die fangen, weil:
> Die gibts nicht...


 
 Fachkräfte sind zunächst einmal Menschen die nur nachwiesen das sie Lehrmeinungen aufnehmen konnten.
 Wissenschaftler können es werden, so wie Jeder andere auch der die Gegebenheiten "studiert" und nicht nur lernt.
 Schuldigung für das Wortspiel..
 .
 Ich musste gerade an so seltsame Behauptungen denken, wie das es Lachse in M.V.P ja nie gegeben hat.
 (weil es sich nun kaum noch belegen lässt)
 Oder das einst ein Müller herausfand wie man Salmoniden vermehrt, was die Fachwelt sofort anzweifelte.
 Nicht jeder Gelehrte scheint in der Lage zu sein selbstständig zu denken. 

 Umgekehrt waren viele Wissen-schaffende nur aufgeweckte Außenseiter ...und eben gar nicht so selten keine Fachkräfte.
 Was sie eint, ist eher die Neugier auf  Wissen und nicht das Erlangen und Erhalten von Lehrmeinungen.


----------



## Jan1982 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auch ein 40er Dorsch ist noch ein Jungfisch, solange so keine Fische schon "gut" erscheinen ist wohl etwas noch ganz böse im Argen.
> Man spricht halt auch nicht von einem gesunden Wald, wenn kaum ein Baum über 2 m ist und man nun hofft das sie bald 2,5m werden.



Da geb ich Dir natürlich Recht, erst ab 45cm kann man überhaupt ernsthaft über das mitnehmen von Dorschen nachdenken. Dennoch fange ich lieber 40er Dorsche und setze sie dann ggfs zurück, als die ganzen 30er.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Jeden Menge Dorschnachwuchs  von 20 - >35 cm*

Ihr werdet euch noch wundern, bin grade am ausarbeiten, was ich recherchiert habe bei der EU-Kommission zum Thema Mindestmaße etc. (ich mach halt meine Arbeit, Maja Kirchner, Head of Unit, Mare.C1|  Fisheries Management Atlantic, North Sea and Baltic Sea|DG  Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Iris Petsa, Press Officer for Environment, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries). 

Verbände ahnungslos, Politik anglerfeindlich und Wissenschaft am Tropf der Politik (85 Mio. vom Bund  für neuen Thünen Dampfer - *damit könnte man 35 Jahre den momentan erlaubten Fang an West-Dorsch der deutschen Fischer finanzieren..*)...
Baglimit, Mindestmaßforderungen der Verbände etc., nur Ahnungslosigkeit und Anglerverarschung ..


----------

